# Amplificador 500w, subwoofer 400w, altavoz 100w?



## svartahrid (Ago 8, 2016)

Buenas, suponiendo tenemos un amplificador mono de 500w, y queremos conectar un subwoofer de 400w, y en esa misma y unica salida, un altavoz de unos 100w o incluso menos, como se haria ahi? simplemente no es posible? o que acaso al altavoz se le conecta un LM338 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2016)

No pensas siquiera colocar un Crossover Pasivo  ?

Parlante . . .  de que rango es el parlante ? medios , agudos , woofer , subwoofer ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2016)

Si el amplificador es de 500w de salida, estarias entregando 500w al subwoofer y 500w al "altavoz"... Puedes usar todo el conjunto, pero no puedes subir mucho el volumen, quizas no mas de 1/4 del volumen total, sino quemarias el de 100w.
Para evitar problemas, te recomiendo que amplifiques por separado y a las potencias correspondientes de cada bafle.



Aparte tienes que ver el tema de impedancias... Tanto del amplificador, como de los parlantes


----------



## yoppi (Ago 10, 2016)

Buenas tardes

yo escuche alguna vez algo de poner en el altavoz de menos watios, un supresor, pero no se a se referian cuando hablaban de ese aparato o pieza

¿alguien tiene idea?

saludos.


----------



## svartahrid (Ago 12, 2016)

Ya sabia que iba a ser chunga la cosa, lo del crossover seria necesario, a lo mucho se me ocurre que solo podrias darle musica con algun software que regule separadamente el volumen de las frecuencias, quedaria feo nada mas ecualizando.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 13, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, suponiendo tenemos un amplificador mono de 500w, y queremos conectar un subwoofer de 400w, y en esa misma y unica salida, un altavoz de unos 100w o incluso menos, como se haria ahi? simplemente no es posible? o que acaso al altavoz se le conecta un LM338 ?



Para tratar de dar un orden a la situación, sería interesante conocer si el amplificador estaría preparado para reproducir todo el rango audible o solo una parte (baja frecuencia, por ejemplo). Luego, sería interesante conocer sobre qué impedancia el amplificador podría entregar esa potencia citada (4 u 8 ohmios, por ejemplo). Otra cosa que sería necesario conocer es si ese parlante adicional de 100 W o incluso menos debe reproducir también solo bajas frecuencias u otro rango. Las impedancias de los dos parlantes es muy importante conocerlas, también.

Dado esos datos, podríamos ayudarte.

De todos modos, opciones de empleo existen (con o sin divisores de frecuencia, dependiendo el caso), aunque, muy posiblemente, no puedas aprovechar todas las posibilidades de uno u otro elemento de ese conjunto. Algo vas a tener que ceder en tus expectativas.

Saludos


----------

